# Prepping Tips For Beginners (Video Feedback)



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

I just recently uploaded our newest video to Youtube (Prepping Tips For Beginners) and I was looking for a little feedback on it.
If you have the time, please check it out. No pressure though. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

...and that's a strange look on my face I just noticed...


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

It starts out just fine, but at about 3:20 it fails because the guys head is not shown, only the body. And since he is speaking, you either show his face or dont show him at all


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Lighting and sound was okay. The food section was good. But you live in a northern state, you have to address heating your house if the power goes out. Were you afraid to address weapons? New preppers would probably want to know. I guess you were trying to keep it short.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Looks like you have a lot of make up on? Could be the lighting. 

Theres a preacher prepper who makes great videos its all about ideas and not so much the product. 

Keep working it im not saying its bad just saying grow from this one. 

I helped produce some amature music videos - i got an understanding of the time effort and tools needed to do it right. It takes time on a few fronts to really start understanding what you need to translate it to screen.


----------



## PCBPixie (Apr 8, 2016)

Alot of criticism here, but personally I think you were articulate and made some good points. I don't really care if I see your face as long as I can understand you and see the product or process you are discussing. I agree that you could have addressed weapons/defense a little more in depth but you can't cover everything in a 8 minutes video. What I would like to see more of is substance & depth on your information.
Bottling your own water is great but how did you seal it? Does it need to be dated and rotated also? There is a lot of trial & error in prepping, as a novice I appreciate people like you who are willing to teach & share information - heartfelt thanks. I will be watching for more.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

tough crowd.. but then again most of us aren't beginners.. I would recommend a way to cook your food/boil water..


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

Swedishsocialist said:


> It starts out just fine, but at about 3:20 it fails because the guys head is not shown, only the body. And since he is speaking, you either show his face or dont show him at all


Thanks for the feedback. We were wrestling with the shot, trying to get the cabinet and me and couldn't do it with he angle. Looks like perhaps we handled the shot wrong. Thanks.



sideKahr said:


> But you live in a northern state, you have to address heating your house if the power goes out. Were you afraid to address weapons? New preppers would probably want to know. I guess you were trying to keep it short.


Outstanding point! I will add that to my list of future discussions. Thank you!



TacticalCanuck said:


> Looks like you have a lot of make up on? Could be the lighting.


Lol, definitely lighting. No makeup for me. We're working with a shoestring budget. I look forward to the day when I can call out "makeup!" between shots. Thanks for the feedback.



PCBPixie said:


> personally I think you were articulate and made some good points. I don't really care if I see your face as long as I can understand you and see the product or process you are discussing. I agree that you could have addressed weapons/defense a little more in depth but you can't cover everything in a 8 minutes video. What I would like to see more of is substance & depth on your information.
> Bottling your own water is great but how did you seal it? Does it need to be dated and rotated also?


Thank you. Good point on water storage. I'll put that down for a future topic. Thanks again!



ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> tough crowd.. but then again most of us aren't beginners.. I would recommend a way to cook your food/boil water..


Thank you. Will do!

I really appreciate all the feedback and criticism. Our channel is still very young, so we definitely still have a lot to cover. There were some really good ideas discussed here. Thanks for that.
As for the defense and firearms discussion, there were actually supposed to be 10 tips, with firearms and ammunition being one of them, but for time's sake we decided to break it in half, covering the other 5 in a future video.

I sincerely appreciate all of you watching and offering some great ideas and adjustments. Thanks you!


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Overall a good video, we lost sight of your head for a while but the message was on track. I think you might try filming larger items in segments so you can fit yourself into the shot. 


The thing I thought you did well was what you didn't do, no Camouflage clothing, Gadsden flags or political posters. That kind of stuff can take away from the message and otherwise turn off a person who is genuinely interested in being prepared but may question if it is associated with the imagery.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I have to add that I like your closing messages, it's a good starter video.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Good job, Rob!


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

Mr. Rob Roy where are the cobwebs ? They are missing. Is everything OK? .....lol very nice sir.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

I liked it. I was going to say make another video covering defense, clothing, heating/cooling, ect. But I saw your post saying you're going to cover more. And it doesn't matter that we couldn't see your head for a couple minuets. Your head isn't the message. Good job, keep 'em coming!


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks guys, I appreciate it.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Rob Roy said:


> I just recently uploaded our newest video to Youtube (Prepping Tips For Beginners) and I was looking for a little feedback on it.
> If you have the time, please check it out. No pressure though. Thanks in advance.


A good introduction, pretty basic stuff so it is what it is. I appreicate you kept it about 8 minutes, to be truthful I checked about the 6 minute mark as if this was some 12 minute video you would have lost me, I liked that.

The shots of you "larder" were underwhelming. Was that to invite new preppers or are you really that unprepared? I am guessing you didn't want to overwhelm new preppers so I'll give you a thumbs up.

I have the low tech version of your door alarm (dog) which brings me to my only negative.

You are covering too much ground, each 8 minute video should be more focused but if you have no audience, here is your chance.

To those that are poo poo that shot and too much head on this one (gah) focus on the content, this isn't a film fest.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Personally I thought it was a very good starter video for anyone just getting into prepping. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Good for someone as a guide on where to start. The Point is to get started and expand on that foundation later, which I would assume you intend to do.


----------

